# Which one means "this order doesn't pay enough"?



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Which one means "this order doesn't pay enough"?


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> Which one means "this order doesn't pay enough"?
> 
> View attachment 625025


“Something else”


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

You could pick the first line “Distance is too far,” the theory being that once your vehicle started moving it would become a money-losing venture.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Distance too far is my usual go-to.

The pay for the order is proportional to how far I am willing to go to pick it up

"Order is too small" also sounds right. What does it mean for an order to be small? It means it is low-value, right?

It is funny they don't list the most obvious choices more explicitly. I guess they don't care the reason. But maybe they think they can trick you into taking low price orders if there is no specific "payout too low" option.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> "Order is too small" also sounds right. What does it mean for an order to be small? It means it is low-value, right?


I generally reserve this one for taco bell orders of 20-30 items.

If only it mattered. I feel we should be paid at least 10 cents for the time and effort it take to reject a call.

There's a kid on YouTube who tried to make $500 in one day by DD 24 hours straight. He made 200 before gas, so about $5 an hour before non fuel related expenses.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Are use both distance is too far and the order is too small. It really doesn’t matter though so it’s just an exercise.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Are use both distance is too far and the order is too small. It really doesn’t matter though so it’s just an exercise.


I dont always drink beer, but when I do, I drink "The order is too small."


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

reg barclay said:


> Which one means "this order doesn't pay enough"?
> 
> View attachment 625025


If it’s a short drive, I mark “distance is too far (for this amount)”.

If it’s a long drive I mark “order is too small”.

I just pretty much mark anything because they don’t have this smiley as an option: 😂

Probably because everyone would be using it for every ping.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Distance is too far. 

I've said it before, that's my go-to reason for declining everything, even if I'm sitting in the parking lot of the restaurant they want me to pick up from.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

What did she say to you ? Once again you heard it and you were cut off! She said it was too small ! 
Sorry she is not interested in taking your orders! You need to tip better to get any from here ! lmao.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> Distance too far is my usual go-to.
> 
> The pay for the order is proportional to how far I am willing to go to pick it up
> 
> ...


Neither 'distance too far' nor 'order too small' seem like perfect fits. But agreed, they sound closest.

I've always understood 'too small' as referring to size of the order, Otherwise it should be 'too low'. But I see your point. Nobody cares if the size of an order is small, as long as the pay is good. In fact, the smaller the better. So maybe it does refer to value.

Still, would be easier just to put the obvious option. Easier still, just to have a one step decline button like UE.



Seamus said:


> Are use both distance is too far and the order is too small. It really doesn’t matter though so it’s just an exercise.


My guess is that the reason given doesn't affect the individual driver and what pings they receive. But could, in theory, affect general policy if enough drivers give a certain reason.


----------



## JT_Rideshare (Oct 2, 2019)

Any. Doordash doesn't care. They'll give you a request right after picking emergency or bathroom option, smh. 
Hell I've even put "don't have my red card" on normal food orders. Or put "don't want to deliver to this store" but get 6 more Chipotle orders.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> Neither 'distance too far' nor 'order too small' seem like perfect fits. But agreed, they sound closest.
> 
> I've always understood 'too small' as referring to size of the order, Otherwise it should be 'too low'. But I see your point. Nobody cares if the size of an order is small, as long as the pay is good. In fact, the smaller the better. So maybe it does refer to value.
> 
> ...


GH has the better reason choices, for whatever it's worth. The 4 most used are:

Distance is too far
The offer is too low for the amount of miles driven
The offer is just too low
I avoid this place


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> GH has the better reason choices, for whatever it's worth. The 4 most used are:
> 
> Distance is too far* - Never used it.*
> The offer is too low for the amount of miles driven *- My favorite*
> ...


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

JT_Rideshare said:


> but get 6 more Chipotle orders.


I hate that place! They are on my "no fly" list. I hadn't taken one in a long time and last night I had a good offer so I went there. Now I remember why I won't go there, ended up cancelling the order and walked out. They are a real cluster fook.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Once I accept an offer the only way to cancel without having to call support is "Distance is too far" or "Order isn't ready" once it's passed the promise time. Makes the cancel choice easy as I'm never going to call support.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Once I accept an offer the only way to cancel without having to call support is "Distance is too far" or "Order isn't ready" once it's passed the promise time. Makes the cancel choice easy as I'm never going to call support.


Actually, even if the pickup by time is not passed, it lets me cancel.
I just say 20-30 or 30-45 then drop it. No problem.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I hate that place! They are on my "no fly" list. I hadn't taken one in a long time and last night I had a good offer so I went there. Now I remember why I won't go there, ended up cancelling the order and walked out. They are a real cluster fook.


Per Seamus, each market is different.
I love Chipotle in my area. There are three of them.
It wasn't always like this.
One wintery evening, I went to pickup, and they weren't even working on deliveries.
I asked the manager person when that would be,
She answered we don't go by GH time. We go by Chipotle ready time.
First all the people in line will be served, then deliveries will be made.
So, I called GH, she put me on hold, came back, apologized for my troubles, cancelled the order, paid me in full, and never saw that person again.
And we all lived happily ever after.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> I love Chipotle.


----------



## memberberry (Nov 8, 2021)

Never give them real info. Always select other or something else. It's not like they really care.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

reg barclay said:


> Which one means "this order doesn't pay enough"?
> 
> View attachment 625025


Something else !


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

"I have too many orders"

aka...labor supply down = price go up


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

JT_Rideshare said:


> Or put "don't want to deliver to this store" but get 6 more Chipotle orders.


You don't like going to Chipotle for pickups?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

If I close my eyes chipotle smells like petco


----------



## JT_Rideshare (Oct 2, 2019)

Grubhubflub said:


> You don't like going to Chipotle for pickups?


Two of them by me are horrible. 30+ minute waits.


----------

